# Near sighted



## TheDuke (Nov 5, 2012)

My eyesight isn't awful (nearsighted) but I am having some difficulty adequately focusing on the front sight (PX4) and shifting to focus on the center of a target 25 yards away; one or the other becomes a little fuzzy which isn't resulting in very good groupings. I'm considering adding a laser sight but hate to spend the $100+ on one if it won't help that much. Voices of experience please?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Focus on the front sight and allow the target to get a little fuzzy......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Currently, the sights on one of my Beretta's are Testors white, and lime green..........I am experimenting with color, seems to be a good combo...I am nearsighted also.....


----------



## onenut58 (Nov 5, 2012)

It works that way for all of us. What was said above about focusing on the front site is the way to go.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm nearsighted, but wear contacts which give me good far vision, but have to wear reading glasses for close stuff. This gives me a clear target, but blurry sights without the reading glasses. With my normal power reading glasses (1.5) the sights are in focus, but the target is really a fuzzy mess. From a tip on this forum, I bought a pair of 0.75 diopter glasses. They allow me to see the front sight fairly clearly, and are weak enough to still give me a pretty good target picture. You might want to try a set of 0.50 or 0.75 diopter glasses. I couldn't find any locally, but Amazon had them. Don't know if this applies to your case, but really helped me.


----------



## DanOh (Nov 19, 2012)

Your eyes can only focus clearly on one object when there are three distances involved, rear site, front site, and target. Everyone only sees one clearly. I am right handed, left eye dominate and bad eyesight,...I trying to find a seeing eye dog that can shoot! But really, I am teaching myself to shoot with my right eye but I also painted the front site with a yellow luminesent paint from ACE hardware store, and it is all coming together pretty good. Try focusing on front site and try different colors. I have found that a laser works only when I ignore the gun sites all together and shoot the dot.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

DanOh said:


> . . . I have found that a laser works only when I ignore the gun sites all together and shoot the dot.


True. I have a CT on my "used to be CCW" S&W J-frame. The laser is very useful for dry-firing practice with snap-caps.

I don't have a laser on my current CCW, a SIG P290.

Another way to avoid the "I only can focus on the front sight" is to use a red or green dot reflex sight. 
Solves the problem on my bullseye .22LR Buckmark. However, this isn't a solution on your Px4. :mrgreen:


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

TheDuke said:


> My eyesight isn't awful (nearsighted) but I am having some difficulty adequately focusing on the front sight (PX4) and shifting to focus on the center of a target 25 yards away; one or the other becomes a little fuzzy which isn't resulting in very good groupings. I'm considering adding a laser sight but hate to spend the $100+ on one if it won't help that much. Voices of experience please?


The eye (everyone's eye) is like a camera lens. It can only focus on one distance at a time. By focusing on the front sight, the rear sight and target become acceptably unfocused. How acceptable depends on the depth of field for the particular lens opening. The brighter it is, the tinier the lens opening and the greater the depth of field. Don't pin me down on the exact terminology, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

TheDuke posted early november and hasn't been on since - what gives?
i am a bit lucky
my right eye had surgery and i see 20-20 in the distance
my left eye (dominate) has a contact lens and the Rx is at 18" for the front sight
thus i see the front sight clearly and right eye is in focus at 25 yds
sounds good - sorry im not that good at 25 yds lol


----------

